
AMD Radeon RX 480: June 29th for $199 - bryanlarsen
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10389/amd-teases-radeon-rx-480-launching-june-29th-for-199
======
JohnTHaller
The big deal about this card can be summed up thusly: "AMD is planning on
heavily promoting the VR aspects of the RX 480, as it brings the necessary
performance down from a 250W, $300+ card to a 150W, $200 card."

So the card is more accessible from a financial standpoint and the 100W
decrease in power draw means that it both reduces the overall cost of a new
build in addition to its own lower cost by requiring a less beefy power supply
and makes it a viable option in a greater array of existing desktops without
needing to also upgrade the current power supply.

------
atrudeau
If AMD released decent Linux drivers I might consider it over an Nvidia card,
but as things stand now they're useless in a Linux box, and useless in a
Windows box (but that's just because it's windows)

~~~
EpicEng
>useless in a Windows box (but that's just because it's windows)

Care to expand on that? You do realize that Windows dominates the gaming
market, right? (and don't respond with anything involving mobile please).

~~~
atrudeau
It was just a cheap jab at Windows, cuz everybody likes to slam Windows!
Agreed, Windows dominates gaming market.

My interest is in machine learning, so I would like to see decent Linux
drivers and more work on the OpenCL environment.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Technically, iOS dominates the gaming market :)

~~~
EpicEng
What did I say about mentioning mobile games? :D

